# Queries for agu conversion to auq



## ironhk (Jan 10, 2016)

The body for agu and auq shld be the same 
But they in different system m38 vs me75
I would like to convert my agu to auq and i hv do some reasearch on the parts wt i need

AUQ ecu
engine loom
pedal
Throttle body
tappet cover
coil packs
Anything else?
Thank you


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Diede (Aug 1, 2014)

Everything you said, plus the correct MAF (for AUQ) and the two Lambda Oxygen Sensors


----------

